# Most anticipated duels/showdowns of the Horus Heresy series?



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

What imminent/potential showdowns are you looking forward to? Apart from the Emperor vs. Horus of course 

Loken vs. Aximand 
Ka'Bandha vs. Sanguinius 
Lion vs. Luther
Lion vs. Curze Round 2 
Corswain vs. Sevatar 
I believe Sigismund vs. Sevatar at the Siege of Terra has been suggested 
Constantin Valdor vs. Abbadon perhaps


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Sigismund vs. everyone


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Possibly Kharn vs Sigismund and Lucius vs Sigismund.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Raldoron vs. Malcharion


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ka'Bandha vs. Sanguinius
Horus vs. The Emperor (of course).
Loken vs. Abaddon (Round 2) or Aximad.
Sanguinius vs. Horus on the _Vengeful Spirit_ (before the Emperor arrives)
Sigminsund vs. Kharn or Lucius.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Sigminsund vs. Kharn or Lucius.


The only problem with this is we know none of these guys die

I suppose Lucius could die and be resurrected...but wouldn't he possess Sigismund?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

MontytheMighty said:


> The only problem with this is we know none of these guys die
> 
> I suppose Lucius could die and be resurrected...but wouldn't he possess Sigismund?


It could be the same way Loken faced Kharn on Istvaan, basically they have a fight but then get parted by the battle (Kharn got run over by a Rhino I believe).

Kharn was left for dead at the palace walls afaik and he talked about Sigismund recently in _Butcher's Nails_ and Lucius talked about Sigismund in _Reflection Crack'd_ It would be nice if they built on that and had each of the face him.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

*run over by a Land Raider.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought he got impaled on the dozer blades of a Rhino.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

You're talking about Galaxy In Flames, right? It was a Sons of Horus Land Raider's dozer blade.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah ok, it's been a while since I read it, you get the general idea I was trying to point out.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> I suppose Lucius could die and be resurrected...but wouldn't he possess Sigismund?


Unless it is changed, Lucius was first killed by Lord Commander Cyrius.


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

Hopefully there'll be some good ones we don't even know about yet, especially during the seige of Terra. For example, when the White Scars re-take the Lion's Gate spaceport there's got to be a good chance of the Khan going with at least one of his fallen brothers. We know that only two Primarchs die during the seige, but the others can still fight.

Other than that I'm rooting for Loken killing Aximand and Tarvitz killing Kaesoron and/ or Vairosean...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Typhus versus anyone. I want to see him unleash the Destroyer Hive for the first time.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Tywin Lannister said:


> Tarvitz killing Kaesoron


Yeah that's never gonna happen.


LotN


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Yeah that's never gonna happen.
> LotN


Why's that? Tarvitz is confirmed dead?


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun (Jan 9, 2012)

Loken vs. Aximand 

Loken is my favorite character in the whole HH and I can't wait till he gets back into the novels proper, I have a feeling it will be with a vengence. I'm also betting Garro will be along for the ride as well.


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Captain_Daerys_Arrun said:


> Loken vs. Aximand
> 
> Loken is my favorite character in the whole HH and I can't wait till he gets back into the novels proper, I have a feeling it will be with a vengence. I'm also betting Garro will be along for the ride as well.


 
Im sure we are going to get some bad ass Loke/Garro/Tarvitz action.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I wonder if any additional Primarch fights will happen.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Russ wet leopard growling at alpharius.

The khan cutting through the traitors like swiss cheese.

The use of the siege cannons got by perturabo following the events of the dark angels books.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> Why's that? Tarvitz is confirmed dead?


I'll explain, spoilers for Chris Wraight's _Wrath of Iron_ follow.




Julius Kaesoron is a Daemon Prince, he became one after he survived the Heresy.




LotN


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I'll explain, spoilers for Chris Wraight's _Wrath of Iron_ follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Chisese guys only i think that all mean bastards survived the Heresy - are black library afraid to kill some big evil guy in Heresy! I was in heaven the moment when Guilliman rip the heart of Phaenor - i begin to think that at last some ugly evil bastard die! But my dreams was shattered! Now all thats left is for Bowden to miraculously save Argel Tar from Sanguinius and Sevatar from what kills him (and thats coming as we could suggest from Void Stalker). Toooo many personas from both sides survived the Heresy. For now i could count major deaths for both sides with the fingers on my hands! We need a vote for black library to kill some great hero and some fething evil genius


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Don't like the sound of that at all. Absolutely hopeless, dreadful. I despair, I really do. Black Library WE WANT SOME BAD GUYS TO DIE!!!!!!


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> I'll explain, spoilers for Chris Wraight's _Wrath of Iron_ follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well that sucks! But they could still kill him and then have him brought back as a daemon. If they can do it to poor old Tarik...


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> Now all thats left is for Bowden to miraculously save Argel Tar from Sanguinius and Sevatar from what kills him (and thats coming as we could suggest from Void Stalker).


If Curze kills Sevatar, I would find that incredibly lame 

Traitors have trampled all over loyalists on numerous occasions. It is time for payback >: )


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Anakwanar said:


> Now all thats left is for Bowden to miraculously save Argel Tar from Sanguinius...


Why would I do that? I've said a squillion times that too many main characters are the ones that survive into 40K. Don't chuck me in the mix, thanks. My characters die a whole bunch.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Why would I do that? I've said a squillion times that too many main characters are the ones that survive into 40K. Don't chuck me in the mix, thanks. My characters die a whole bunch.



I cant recall exactly when it happens but the killing of Curze is something that I look forward to. Seeing a legion struck by the death of their Primarch I imagine is something pretty significant. You being the Night Lords guy do you know if that event is planned at some point in the HH books, or is it all to far in the future to know anything concrete yet?


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I highly doubt Argel Tal will survive Sanguinius. The challenging part about that would be to write it well and have it be impactful even though the reader knows it's coming


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Right now iam worried about Betrayer book! Aaron write epic BL stuff! But i see no challenge in Betrayer for 2 evil primarchs from some Ultramarines garrison! You already feel pity for the Ultramarine - it would be a mighty feet of strength indeed by Ultramarines to drop a single shed of Blood form Angron or Lorgar!


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Also iam counting on Sigismund - he was shown to us as a big badass captain - so i hope that the evil guys will break their teethes at him =) But most of all iam counting on the epic duel between Loken and Aximand - it would be vice verse from the duel on Istvaan =)


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Designation P-90 said:


> I cant recall exactly when it happens but the killing of Curze is something that I look forward to. Seeing a legion struck by the death of their Primarch I imagine is something pretty significant. You being the Night Lords guy do you know if that event is planned at some point in the HH books, or is it all to far in the future to know anything concrete yet?


This is already fairly well covered in 'Soul Hunter' 

I'm hoping for more about it in the heresy, but if you want a good starting place...


----------

